# Revenue for refinery?



## kjavanb123 (Dec 25, 2012)

All,

Any estimate on how much e-scrap refiners make?

thanks
Kevin


----------



## scrappile (Dec 25, 2012)

One tonne of circuit boards, for example, has about 500 grams of gold. 

500 x current price minus expenses,..


----------



## kurt (Dec 26, 2012)

scrappile said:


> One tonne of circuit boards, for example, has about 500 grams of gold.
> 
> 500 x current price minus expenses,..



:shock: 500 grams per ton :shock: thats 16ozt per ton - were are you getting CBs that yeald that much gold - you would have to have some really high grade stuff to get even half of that out of a ton - & your newer boards are only going to yeald around 5.5ozt to a little over 6 ozt per ton

Kurt


----------



## Chiptech81 (Dec 26, 2012)

The figures quoted are about right, i get near to / just over £5000 per tonne paid for scrap mainboards, then refiner i send to then would probably make near 3 times that to make it worth doing.


----------



## Joeforbes (Dec 26, 2012)

...


----------



## scrappile (Dec 26, 2012)

kurt said:


> scrappile said:
> 
> 
> > One tonne of circuit boards, for example, has about 500 grams of gold.
> ...


edit for, remember this is the refiner not what gold you get out, either way E-scrap isn't enough to make an estimate off of, 
it is overseas he is talking about and so guess i should have had  on here,..


Guess I can patch it like Microsoft does, 

500/31.=16.1 minus 10.23=5.8 times current price minus expenses :!: that link :arrow: 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sustainable-business/electronic-waste-refining

Guess them details in Escrap can make a difference when RFQ


----------



## Joeforbes (Dec 26, 2012)

...


----------



## scrappile (Dec 26, 2012)

Joeforbes said:


> Here is a settlement from sipi metals for a lot of motherboards. The total value of the lot at spot price on the day we settled was $12,456.20, and we were paid $9,789.50. At today's spot prices, the total value is $11,640.22.
> 
> 
> That means this lot of mixed motherboards is worth $5.53 per pound at today's price. No where close to the £15,000 ($24,250.50) you're claiming Chiptech81, in fact, not even half as much value.




The info on your attachment, anyway you could edit and remove personalinfo, this is an open forum and never know, just a thought,..


----------



## ericrm (Dec 26, 2012)

i think scrapile is right keep the number (since it is the only important info anyway) but the rest could be used in a bad maner


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 26, 2012)

Joeforbes said:


> That means this lot of mixed motherboards is worth $5.53 per pound at today's price. No where close to the £15,000 ($24,250.50) you're claiming Chiptech81, in fact, not even half as much value.



To me, what that really means is, according to their settlement, the actual value is $5.53/pound, today. Was the processing of this lot witnessed (and sampled and assayed) by a reliable rep or, did you just ship it and hope they would treat you fairly?


----------



## Joeforbes (Dec 26, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> Joeforbes said:
> 
> 
> > That means this lot of mixed motherboards is worth $5.53 per pound at today's price. No where close to the £15,000 ($24,250.50) you're claiming Chiptech81, in fact, not even half as much value.
> ...



Yes, we took samples of the material during their processing. They also gave us a very nice tour of their entire facility that day.

Have you ever dealt with SiPi Metals before GSP? They were established in 1905 (they even still have some of their original furnaces, including "Bertha" which has a 250,000 pound capacity) and have built quite a reputation of integrity for themselves.


EDIT - I removed the personal information from the settlement images. Though, all of the information that was on it is publicly available.


----------



## Chiptech81 (Dec 26, 2012)

Joeforbes said:


> Here is a settlement from sipi metals for a lot of motherboards. The total value of the lot at spot price on the day we settled was $12,456.20, and we were paid $9,789.50. At today's spot prices, the total value is $11,640.22.
> 
> 
> That means this lot of mixed motherboards is worth $5.53 per pound at today's price. No where close to the £15,000 ($24,250.50) you're claiming Chiptech81, in fact, not even half as much value.



That does surprise me, the payment i get is for small qty's as i don't scrap out tonnes at a time, although if i did the price would increase.
I thought there would have been much more profit for the refiner from your figures.


----------



## scrappile (Dec 26, 2012)

It was talked about before about being careful of posting info,

edit to move :lol: 
i think mine was 277 lbs of boards and few others, which I really just had it around from sales. so learning here I was not and still couldn't do the at home so he got a good deal and thats fine, I used to split 50/50 after i get my cost on some E-bay in the past . I don't mess with it so he had a good deal to list it and he is in Vermont.

Edit to add ,
lot of these kind


----------



## thompson69 (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks like its worthless to collect MLCC capasitors from motherboards, palladium content is incredible low todays boards . Gold content is less than 0.1g / motherboard. I think most gold is from south/northbridges. Very informative post, thank you.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 3, 2013)

Strange.
I mean that when gold was 1200-1300$/oz my friend was selling his boards to middleman for 8 euro / kilogram. I believe that this company do not do charity and they want to make something too. And finally there is refinery and their profit to count in too. 
If he was getting 10.000-10.500$ a tonne then lets think again what else might be in them motherboards.
I will call him to find out what price he is getting for his motherboards now.


----------



## ericrm (Jan 3, 2013)

patnor that would be fantastic to compare old and new


----------



## bigjohn (Jan 3, 2013)

Joeforbes
I take it sipi has a 1 ton minimum? Did you go to their plant in chicago?





Thanks, John


----------



## Smack (Jan 4, 2013)

No minimum on weight, the minimum is in the processing charge being a $500.00 min. unless it went up since I was there. It's a buck a pound now for processing I do know that.


----------



## Joeforbes (Jan 6, 2013)

Smack is correct John. The $1/lb fee does start to go down though as you get larger quantities. I believe they said it would be $0.80/lb at 10,000 lbs.


----------



## bigjohn (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks guys!
I may have to save my boards and take a trip there.


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Jan 11, 2013)

I JUST got off the phone with a gentleman from SIPI. I'm thinking of sending a load up there. As of an hour ago, there is a $750 fee on all loads unless the load is over 750lbs. What is sounds like, is that if you want yield data on a certain material type then you need to have at least 750lbs or pay the underweight fee. If you have copper bars with PMs, there seems to be another avenue completely which bypasses the weight requirement. He mentioned that they do pay out on copper, gold, silver, platinum, and palladium. Those payouts were all over 97%, *if I recall correctly*. There was also a 45 day turnaround from material drop off to payment which included the yield data from each load. I was told I would have a proposal with all the details today EOB. Of course, this proposal is what really matters. They seem accommodating as long as you specify exactly what you want. They also agreed to do a free sample of 3lbs to see how the whole thing goes. When I think of all the costs(both financial and safety) associated with processing it myself, the choice seems clear. We'll see if this varies any from the incoming proposal. 

Oh... I'm still keeping the CPU's. I'm not going to let someone else have all the fun  

What other companies have you used?


----------



## Goldmiami (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey just wanted to give you a heads up on a New refinery based out of miami called DK Metals. I have been doing business with this company for the past year and they have been paying out maximum $ value.

Their site is dkmetals


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 11, 2013)

Goldmiami,

There is a section of the forum for this type of info, don't be surprised when a moderator moves your post to that section.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=84

Posts like this in any other sections of the forum and it will be treated as spam and it will disappear.

Other than that, welcome to the forum.

Jim


----------



## wrmahaff (Jan 12, 2013)

Acid_Bath76 said:


> I JUST got off the phone with a gentleman from SIPI. I'm thinking of sending a load up there. As of an hour ago, there is a $750 fee on all loads unless the load is over 750lbs. What is sounds like, is that if you want yield data on a certain material type then you need to have at least 750lbs or pay the underweight fee. If you have copper bars with PMs, there seems to be another avenue completely which bypasses the weight requirement. He mentioned that they do pay out on copper, gold, silver, platinum, and palladium. Those payouts were all over 97%, *if I recall correctly*. There was also a 45 day turnaround from material drop off to payment which included the yield data from each load. I was told I would have a proposal with all the details today EOB. Of course, this proposal is what really matters. They seem accommodating as long as you specify exactly what you want. They also agreed to do a free sample of 3lbs to see how the whole thing goes. When I think of all the costs(both financial and safety) associated with processing it myself, the choice seems clear. We'll see if this varies any from the incoming proposal.
> 
> Oh... I'm still keeping the CPU's. I'm not going to let someone else have all the fun
> 
> What other companies have you used?



Awesome man, gonna be watching this thread. I've got a couple questions for you, as I'm going down this road for the first time sometime this year as well, also with SIPI.

What exactly do you want that you have to specify?
Do you think the 3lb sample is going to be an accurate reflection of your load? Do you get to pick the 3 lbs that you have sampled? Do they do the sample run for you when you drop off?


----------



## inspectorgadget (Jan 23, 2013)

looks like a lot of people on this forum use sipi looks like a great company to deal with  
i did a quick search (google) came up with colt,tbs any feed back on these guys ?


----------



## Smack (Jan 23, 2013)

thompson69 said:


> Looks like its worthless to collect MLCC capasitors from motherboards, palladium content is incredible low todays boards . Gold content is less than 0.1g / motherboard. I think most gold is from south/northbridges. Very informative post, thank you.



Keep in mind that most of the PCB's people are taking in to be refined do not include RAM and Processors and they are a major part of the palladium content in a computer.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Feb 24, 2013)

All,

Currently, I am in Singapore to have meeting with founder and managing director of Cimelia refining which recycle and refine from ewaste. I will post developments.

Rgds
Kevin


----------



## necromancer (Feb 24, 2013)

Joeforbes said:


> Here is a settlement from sipi metals for a lot of motherboards. The total value of the lot at spot price on the day we settled was $12,456.20, and we were paid $9,789.50. At today's spot prices, the total value is $11,640.22.
> 
> 
> That means this lot of mixed motherboards is worth $5.53 per pound at today's price. No where close to the £15,000 ($24,250.50) you're claiming Chiptech81, in fact, not even half as much value.




was this mixed motherboards only ?
or did it contain other boards/cards ??

thank you


----------



## pcscrapper (Nov 24, 2013)

SIPI does not pay out on platinum, I seeked a full accountablity and only got Gold, SIlver,Palidium and copper am I missing something and also asked for My slag back. 




Acid_Bath76 said:


> I JUST got off the phone with a gentleman from SIPI. I'm thinking of sending a load up there. As of an hour ago, there is a $750 fee on all loads unless the load is over 750lbs. What is sounds like, is that if you want yield data on a certain material type then you need to have at least 750lbs or pay the underweight fee. If you have copper bars with PMs, there seems to be another avenue completely which bypasses the weight requirement. He mentioned that they do pay out on copper, gold, silver, platinum, and palladium. Those payouts were all over 97%, *if I recall correctly*. There was also a 45 day turnaround from material drop off to payment which included the yield data from each load. I was told I would have a proposal with all the details today EOB. Of course, this proposal is what really matters. They seem accommodating as long as you specify exactly what you want. They also agreed to do a free sample of 3lbs to see how the whole thing goes. When I think of all the costs(both financial and safety) associated with processing it myself, the choice seems clear. We'll see if this varies any from the incoming proposal.
> 
> Oh... I'm still keeping the CPU's. I'm not going to let someone else have all the fun
> 
> What other companies have you used?


----------



## Lou (Nov 24, 2013)

What makes you think there's enough Pt in there to be paid on?

I highly doubt Sipi does the refining (especially on Pd, Pt and probably Ag).


----------



## Westerngs (Nov 24, 2013)

SIPI does not refine their own silver, they ship to a silver refiner.

I also came across Joe Forbes comment on SIPI being around for 105 years and building quite a reputation.

I can think of two refineries that had also been around for 100 years or so, had good reputations and suddenly disappeared, among some bad rumors. Handy and Harman and Eastern Smelting and Refining. 

I am just saying, just because a refiner has a good reputation, that doesn't mean you should not rep your materials. In God we Trust, in others we check.


----------



## stevem4323 (Nov 24, 2013)

does anyone know of a refiner in uk that will refine for you and pay on pm found ..other than just buy boards at a set price per tonne


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 24, 2013)

It depends on the kind of quantities you have. How much product are you collecting?

Jon


----------



## stevem4323 (Nov 24, 2013)

i run a computer recycling company in birmingham and get a lot of it and always just sold to AWA for a set price per tonne and always thought we could do better


----------



## stevem4323 (Nov 24, 2013)

spaceships said:


> It depends on the kind of quantities you have. How much product are you collecting?
> 
> Jon


tonnes of the stuff


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 24, 2013)

We never used AWA because they were a middle man only as you quite rightly pointed out. 

We're in the same business but based in Harrogate. We also get tonnes of the stuff. Feel free to drop me a pm and we can talk as we're dealing with end refiners.

Jon


----------



## legomine (Dec 20, 2020)

We have been doing refinery loads for most of 2020. Our totals have been ok but not horribly high. I am finding that sources of high grade boards are drying up quickly. Any advice on places to find better grade boards? I have been paying around 4.00-5.00 per lb on average and making 1.00 to 1.50 per lb normally in 1000-1500 lb processing lots.


----------

